# gentoo instalation - gentoo sources- Detected file collision

## professor1234

Witam Wszystkich po dość długiej przerwie.

Otóż niedawno zakupiłem sobie terminal Fujitsu S300, z procesorem x86 256MB ramu i postanowiłem na nim zainstalować Gentoo.

No i instalacja się w zasadzie powiodła, ale że nie miałem czasu jej dokończyć skopiowałem kernel z płyty instalacyjnej do /boot w stworzyłem /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r5/ i tam wrzuciłem

w katalogi moduły tak jak były na płycie instalacyjnej, ustawiłem /etc/fstab, siec, restart i pięknie poszło - moduły załadowały się system uruchomił, wszystko ok, ale - nie mogę niestety zemergować gentoo-sources. Poniżej log:

```

doradus ~ # emerge gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies   - \ | | / - / | - \ \ / \ - | - \ -... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

 * linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.36-11.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.36-11.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: kernel@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.36-11.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work/patches

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.36-11.extras.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work/patches

 * Applying 1000_linux-2.6.36.1.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 1001_linux-2.6.36.2.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 1002_linux-2.6.36.3.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 1003_linux-2.6.36.4.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2800_handle-ret-from-i915-gpu-idle.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2900_xconfig-with-qt4.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2905_proper-qt4-detection.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2910_support-for-bzip2-lzma-lzo-compression.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4000_support-version-5-intel-6250AGN-Adapter.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch (-p0+) ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/work/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

>>> Install gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/image/ category sys-kernel

>>> Copying sources ...

>>> Completed installing gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/MAINTAINERS

 * /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/.gitignore

 

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

```

Problem jest zapewne banalny, ale jak dla mnie na razie nie do przeskoczenia...

Jeżeli chodzi o te "collision", które wykrył system to lista była bardzo długa więc ją skróciłem dla lepszej czytelności.

Z góry dzięki za odzew, pozdrawiam

PS. Dorzucam jeszcze emerge --info 

```

doradus ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i586-Transmeta-tm-_Crusoe-tm-_Processor_TM5800-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Apr 2011 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i486"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i486"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran ftp gd gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 java java6 modules mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre php pppd readline session smartcard snmp ssl sysfs syslog tcpd truetype unicode wifi x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## znal

Na czym dokładnie polega problem? Bo wygląda na to, że gentoo-sources się zainstalowało pomimo kolizji.

 *professor1234 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).
> ...

 

 Package 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8' merged despite file...

----------

## professor1234

Witam, 

Otóż jak jestem /usr/src/linux-xx-xxx/ i próbuję wywołać menuconfig wyskakuje następujący komunikat:

```

doradus piotr123 # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/

doradus linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 # make menuconfig

Makefile:311: /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

make: *** empty variable name.  Stop.

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

doradus linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 # 

```

Mam ustawiony profil na server (eselect profile), ale nie wiem czy ma to znaczenie...

Datę mam poprawną tylko CEST zamiast UTC, ale w /etc/conf.d/clock jest UTC wpisane a timezone europe/warsaw

----------

## zlomek

sprawdz co masz zaznaczone w 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 w tedy /usr/src/linux bedzie dowiązaniem do tej wersji.

i wtedy wchodzac do katalogu /usr/src/linux tam wydajesz polecenie 

```
make menuconfig
```

  dodajesz do potrzeba i komilujesz wszystko jest opisane w handbooku.

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## professor1234

W 

```

eselect kernel list 
```

mam dowiązanie 

```
 linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 
```

ale nie mam tego katalogu scripts,o którym pisze menuconfig.

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## professor1234

Ok, udało mi się rozwiązać problem. Obawiam się tylko jak emerge będzie zachowywał się dla innych pakietów. 

Otóż usunąłem katalog 

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8
```

 potem do katalogu 

```
/usr/src
```

 skopiowałem linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2 z katalogu 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

Rozpakowałem tar xvjpf, zmieniłem nazwe na linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8. Wszedłem do tego katalogu, make menuconfig i vuola !!!

Jeszcze zaraz sprawdzę czy się kompiluje.

----------

## zlomek

Mega specem nie jestem ale mogłes przeemergowac jeszcze raz tą wersje jajka

 *Quote:*   

> root@zlomekt61p ~ # emerge -avq gentoo-sources
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 
> 
> Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
> ...

 

----------

## professor1234

Temat zamykam - aha tylko jeszcze nie wiem jak, może moderator pomoże...

Teraz będę się męczył z broadcomem jako Wireless, ale to już będzie osobny temat.

Nie wiem dlaczego był ten problem ale jak skompilowałem to ręcznie wszystko ładnie działa. 

W tym jądrze jak mi się odpala mam na początku w nawiasach kwadratowych jakieś adresy, czego w tym poprzednim nie miałem ale nie wiem gdzie to się włącza/wyłącza...

Dzięki za zainteresowanie i pomoc.

Pozdrawiam 

Piotrek

----------

## professor1234

PS. Zrobiłem dla celów testowych

```

emerge -avq hardened-sources

```

I niestety sytuacja się powtarza, czyli emerge przy rozpakowywaniu do /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-hardened-r9 nie tworzy katalogu scripts i nie można wywołać make menuconfig.

Ciekawt bug ale nie mam pojęcia skąd i dlaczego...

pozdrawiam

----------

